# stra VXR Stage 5 - 373bhp



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Following on the successful development of our cast manifold and bespoke built hybrid Garrett turbo, further development along with our high flow inlet manifold has given us a conversion producing 373bhp and 339 lb ft torque.

Courtenay Sport Stage 5 Tuned Astra VXR. Garrett hybrid turbo, built to our own spec complete with cast Exhaust Manifold, fully rebuilt engine, forged pistons, steel rods, lightened and balanced, high flow injectors, uprated inlet and exhaust cams, Astra VXR (Courtenay VXRPC) VX Racing approved intercooler, 3" exhaust system with sports cat, Courtenay Klasen High Flow Inlet Manifold and custom mapping of the original Bosch 7.6.3 ECU.

O and i get to detail it before it goes to PVS in june...... C'Mon


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

awesome spec but how do you get traction???


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

you dont! haha!













edit...above 30mph, you will be fine!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

limited slip diff my friend...


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

still though, ive driven cars with that amount of power on the front wheels with diffs and its not something id like to drive day to day.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

JPC said:


> still though, ive driven cars with that amount of power on the front wheels with diffs and its not something id like to drive day to day.


i think its not called driving it called holding on, :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

haha!!

i bet you love 4th gear on the motorway! i bet it pulls like a train!!


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

My astra coupe turbo was tuned at Courtenay :thumb: I had stage 4 package and that shifted some too, however even with the quaiffe diff traction was still an issue :devil:


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Having around 400hp or less on a front wheel drive car is not completely unmanageable, especially once you get into 3rd or 4th. I have a 360bhp Saab 900 automatic and while I spin through 1st and 2nd, 3rd and 4th are where FWD cars really shine. Sometimes I wish it wasn't so much of a highway car and the torque steer can be scary haha.


Very nice job on the VXR, I only wish we got those state side. Also, that torque curve is excellent, it must pull light a train to the redline!


----------

